

Australian commercial TV is the worst   - zensavona
https://twitter.com/zensavona/status/269024050758701056

======
argimenes
Cute, but Australian TV has produced far worse -- its soap operas, its
shamelessly 'topical' prime-time dramas.

~~~
zensavona
It's all pretty bad but I have to say "reality TV" is the most intolerable for
me.

